# Best and worst things...



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Kindof an open ended question....but i am curious as to the answers i get....

What is your top 3 best things about moving to Canada and whats your worst 3? Can be more than 3 if you like!

Im interested to see if the items people bring up will bother me and if i can cope with/without them....

fire away!


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

iceno9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindof an open ended question....but i am curious as to the answers i get....
> 
> ...


These sort of questions are pointless and ultimately damaging.

Come with an open mind and stuff other people's opinions. They are of no value to you.


----------



## luvcanada369 (Dec 22, 2014)

best things - the seasons, love the hot summers and the cold winters and the beautiful fall colours and the messy but exciting times in spring. The politeness and friendliness of people that is really noticeable when you travel outside of Canada and realize how friendly people are back home (Canada is home for me). The fact that you can enjoy nature and peace and quiet without crowds. 

worst things - Conservative government ruining the reputation of Canada throughout the world. The length of time it takes to get across the country makes it hard to keep in touch with people who move to Toronto or Vancouver if you live in the opposite direction. It's a few days drive, or an expensive plane ticket. Also, sometimes the winters are too cold. And I don't like the icy roads or sidewalks. Making it treacherous to walk or drive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luvcanada369 said:


> worst things - Conservative government ruining the reputation of Canada throughout the world.


What a ridiculous claim. I am no fan of Harper's Conservatives but the claim that they are ruining Canada's reputation is just silly.




> And I don't like the icy roads or sidewalks. Making it treacherous to walk or drive.



I've lived here most of my life and have never found them to be treacherous. A little common sense when driving or walking is all one needs.


----------

